# Irish: íonú



## ciaranq88

Hello, 
I was wondering if someone could help me, please. 
Does the word "íonú" in Irish mean "purification"? I have seen both "purification" and "purify" and would like to make sure.
Thanks!


----------



## L'irlandais

Irish Grammar Database: íonú
I guess it may be context dependent.

For water purification it is correct.  íonú fuíolluisce

"Purify" it appears in this entry of the verb


> íonaigh br▼
> abr íonú, aidbhr íonaithe


----------



## ciaranq88

Hi, thanks for your reply. It's to be used in a wellness/massage context, for that kind of purification (as a business name for example)


----------



## L'irlandais

Well, you should get a native speaker’s opinion then.  Íonú fits in a pharmaceutical/chemical context.
Wellness is more of a spiritual context, where those dictionaries propose a slightly different translation


> íonghlanadh masc CMU
> glanadh masc CMU


Depends on how fluent in Irish your customer base is I guess.


----------



## se16teddy

ciaranq88 said:


> have seen both "purification" and "purify"


 Irish verbal nouns, such as íonú, play many grammatical roles. So, depending on the context, íonú can be translated into English various  ways - certainly _purifying_, _purification_ and _to purify_, but probably others too.


----------



## L'irlandais

And in a context of wellness (folláine) what would you suggest?


> *purifying*
> adjective COSM, HEALTH
> íonúcháin
> íonghlanta


----------



## Cork Irish

íonú is a verbal noun.
I would choose íonúchán here, as it is an abstract noun referring to the process of purification


----------

